# Has any one done any mods to their rogue?



## Rouge Payne (Dec 8, 2008)

Has any one modified their rogue?

Im saving money to get my rims painted black, because i have a black rogue


----------



## roguester (May 11, 2009)

Payne,

Just got mine last week, also in black. Bought front and rear stainless steel bumper guards for $480 locally and installed myself in 2.5 hrs. All my friends say it upped the look multiple notches. It contrasts the black, and matches the gray roof rack. Let me know if you have heard of, or are thinking about other mods.

Roguester


----------

